# H, Johns the name.



## John 3 (May 23, 2017)

Hi, my name is John, London born and bred, though I now live on the south coast but still have the accent. Father of four children, all girls, yeah I know, but I wouldn’t change a thing, though it would be rather nice not to book a visit the bathroom once in a while.
I write poetry and short stories but never attempted a novel, no time for the long haul. I have a two weekly spot for poems in a local newspaper and have written poems for nature calendars.
That’s all for now, time presses.

Regards to all
John.


----------



## PiP (May 23, 2017)

Hi John and welcome to WF! We have an active Poetry community and two monthly challenges as you have probably noticed. We also have a poetry workshop which is not visible to guests, search engines and new members. Not exactly helpful now, but once you've reached ten posts you may find this of interest. 



> I have a two weekly spot for poems in a local newspaper and have written poems for nature calendars.



That's great! Although do you find the pressure of writing two poems a week stressful?


----------



## John 3 (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for reading and to answer your question, no not really; there is plenty of scope i.e. local events laced with humour, nature poems and feel good stuff. Nothing too heavy and certainly nothing that requires the reader to unravel the meaning, I would certainly loose my audience if I started to educate them in most modernist and post modernist poetry.
If I do get stuck I have my old gander bag to fall back on.

John


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 23, 2017)

Very impressive John. Nice to meet you! : D

Welcome and cheers!


----------



## Penless (May 26, 2017)

Welcome, John 3.
I hope you last longer than John 1 and 2!


----------



## Darren White (May 28, 2017)

Penless said:


> Welcome, John 3.
> I hope you last longer than John 1 and 2!



This made me chuckle 

And yes, welcome John 3!


----------



## Chester Stark (May 29, 2017)

John 3 said:


> I have a two weekly spot for poems in a local newspaper and have written poems for nature calendars.


Amazing! Welcome, John the third!


----------

